# Electric Car Quiz



## BenNelson (Jul 27, 2007)

Think you know your commercially made electric vehicles?

A guy made a photo-quiz to identify them.

I thought it was pretty good actually!

Click here to go to it.
http://ecomodder.com/forum/quiz-eco-cars.php?do=start&quiz_id=1


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Fun link!

I got 22 of 22, but I had to guess on some.



BenNelson said:


> Think you know your commercially made electric vehicles?
> 
> A guy made a photo-quiz to identify them.
> 
> ...


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

22 A few guesses, but it's amazing how I could recognize and name cars I wasn't sure I'd ever seen.


----------



## NZero (Jan 30, 2010)

14 hangs head in shame


----------



## E-Freedom (Mar 20, 2010)

Great Information


----------



## Matthijs (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## rillip3 (Jun 19, 2009)

10/22!  I need to do some homework!


----------



## MikeBoxwell (Aug 5, 2008)

Only 19/22: must try harder.

I even blew it on the first question - oh, the shame!


----------



## RE Farmer (Aug 8, 2009)

20/22. I've never heard of or seen that last one ...


----------



## jurinjo (Nov 4, 2010)

18/22. gotta do it better.


----------

